# Fly Tying Supplies



## baitmaker (Feb 21, 2008)

I live in southeast Ohio, around New Philladelphia, and was wondering if anyone knows of a decent place to buy fly tying supplies?? I have been to Gander Mtn., they have some stuff but not a lot. Thanks!!!

Ben


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Unfortunately, there is no place near you. TMF Fly Shop in Ravenna has an excellent stock of tying supplies. Next closest to you is probably the Cabelas in Wheeling. The Gander in Canton has VERY little, & Kames in North Canton has lost my business...they literally eliminated their fly fishing/tying area. If you're interested in getting to TMF, shoot me a PM & I'll take you up (you would need to drive to Canton).
Mike


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

I get alot of my stuff from local craft stores like Joanne Fabric. You would be surprised what you can find there.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Liquid Assets said:


> I get alot of my stuff from local craft stores like Joanne Fabric. You would be surprised what you can find there.


BOY!...Do I feel like an idiot!! I just got stuck thinking of hooks. I also get stuff in WalMart's craft department. I got 2mm foam for $.33 per sheet & don't forget some of the yarns for dubbing if you have an old coffee/spice grinder. Lots of treasures in those craft stores, BUT please DO support local fly shops if you have access to one. They still have many things the craft stores don't....FOREMOST of which is help & information.
Mike


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't do much business at Kames anymore either. They never have what I want. As for lure making materials such as beads and the like Pat Catan's (sp?) in Canton south of Belden Village Mall on Whipple is a great place to picjk these up.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree with you Mike!!! Always support your local fly shop!Frank out at TMF is an absolute wealth of knowledge and he has helped me in so many ways with tying! Not to highjack this thread but Mike what is yout largest gill this season. I am from the canton area as well and have a local farm pound with ginormous gills. We should have a little gill tourny sometime!!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Liquid Assets said:


> I agree with you Mike!!! Always support your local fly shop!Frank out at TMF is an absolute wealth of knowledge and he has helped me in so many ways with tying! Not to highjack this thread but Mike what is yout largest gill this season. I am from the canton area as well and have a local farm pound with ginormous gills. We should have a little gill tourny sometime!!


LA,
This year so far, an 11 1/4", 11", a few 10" & more 9 & 9 1/2" gills than I care to count. Ponds been velly, velly good to ME!! Yeah, we should get together.
Search this "fish on the fly" forum...I believe I have 3 or 4 threads with pictures of big gills.
Mike


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Liquid Assets said:


> I get alot of my stuff from local craft stores like Joanne Fabric. You would be surprised what you can find there.


ABSOLUTELY!!! The craft store is always my first stop when looking for tying materials, and if they don't have what I need then I'll go to smaller specialty fishing shops. Places like Gander Mountain really rape you, compared to what you pay for materials at a craft store. I get all of my marabou, flash materials, craft fur, dubbing (yarn shredded in the food processor), and other odds and ends from the craft store for only about 1/4 the cost of what you'd pay at your average fishing outfitter.

John


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

You are in SE Ohio, if you have private property with grouse, my setters and I would be happy to come get some feathers with/for you! Soft hackles are underrated!


----------

